# Carrier Air Problems Fixed - Update -



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an 07 Outback with a 13,500 Carrier and I continue to have the air conditioner problems. I posted a long thread on it
last year and will attach it here if anyone wants the details, but to make a long story short the dealer last year said he finally
fixed and said it was loose wires. That proved to be incorrect because the unit continues to have the same "kick out" issues
all this year.... The unit kicks out on every camping trip that we use the air and up to 10 times per day. Sometimes it
will not run for hours or at all.

After a great deal of debate with myself (yes I talk to myself), I decided not to bring it to an authorized Carrier service dealer 
this year to get it fixed for a number of reasons. First of all, I do not want to leave my camper with another service place
and find out they can't fix it (been there done that) or it will take weeks and weeks to get the job done ect.... Fuel is another issue.
The closest Carrier service place to my house is 75 miles one way.

I decided to attempt to fix it on my own. I ordered the circuit board that controls the unit's abilitly to "kick out" and will install it myself 
next week. If that does not work, I will continue to move down the list of possiblilities. After telling Carrier what I was about to do, 
they sent me to a Carrier website that has the repair guide for working on the Air V units which should help. Wish me luck!

Old Thread


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

What the Carrier website ???????


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is really too bad that they cannot fix their own equipment, and being a 2007, there should be warranty left. Have you asked them to replace the unit with a new one?

Good luck with the repairs. My only concern about replacing boards and such will it void any warranty left on the unit? But if they are sending you repair guides, maybe it is okay.

Cheers.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

The warranty does not concern me. I am a year and a half into a two year warranty and it will expire while it's in winter storage
next spring. I only need the air to work for the next month or so here in Northern Ohio.

Once your in the second year of the warranty, my experience has been the Outback dealers will not repair them and refer you to
an authorized Carrier repair center and there are none close to my area, so the cost of fuel to and from becomes a significant 
factor in my decision to fix it myself.

I also want to say that I think the Carrier unit is a good air conditioner, I just happened to get one that has a problem. I'm not
upset with the unit having an issue, just the fact that there is no place close that can repair it correctly.

Here is a link to the Carrier Service Manual for the Air V.

Air V Service Manual


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> That is really too bad that they cannot fix their own equipment, and being a 2007, there should be warranty left. *Have you asked them to replace the unit with a new one?*
> 
> Good luck with the repairs. My only concern about replacing boards and such will it void any warranty left on the unit? But if they are sending you repair guides, maybe it is okay.
> 
> Cheers.



ASK???

I think you should _tell_ them that the only acceptable answer to this A/C issue is a *NEW* unit. Period!
...On going for a year!!!!!

Keep calling...the squeaky wheel gets the grease!!!! (very true words)

MaeJae


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to here about your continuing problems. Something you might consider is installing a hard start. At work we maintain a few hundred AC units and refrigeration units. Some times a new unit will have problems starting, the compressor is just tighter then most and with our lower voltage it has a hard time starting. We will install a hard start and the problem will go away, if the unit is still under warranty we will call the company and tell them what we want to do and they well usually say no problem and will send us another hard start to replace the one we used. We have units that have been running for years with a hard start with no problems. Anyway it is something you can try that doesn't cost a lot. I have one here in my hands that I have been going to install but haven't done yet. It is a Supco SPP6 installs across your starting capacitor. It says it increases starting torque by 500% for tight compressors, low voltage or quick recycling. There are some who will say they put to much stress on the motor windings, this could not be further from the truth. The faster a compressor can start the better, but when you get a locked rotor and the thermal overload had to kick it off will do more damage to the windings.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I ordered and received the circuit board and installed it myself which ended up being quite easy to do. Had my first
trip with the new board installed and ran the air for 3 days without issue!

Knock on wood, I think it may be fixed. Called Carrier and explained what I had done and asked them to cover the cost
of the board ($145.00) and they agreed. Received the check this week in the mail from Carrier. Great customer service.

Mark


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

GReat news that they covered the costs. Even better that you got it fixed.

It was 34 here yesterday and was glad we had the AC in the Outback. We dont have it in our house, so we ended up sleeping in the trailer last night with the AC on.

Kos


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

I think 34C converts to 93.2deg. come to ALABAMA when It is 105 deg. and the humidity is 90% and you will know what hot is.


----------

